# FNG



## Corsair82pilot (Jan 12, 2009)

Hello all. I just joined up. A friend from another site told me about this one. I hope I measure up. 

I am a retired USAF F-4 pilot. I fly Boeing 767s for an airline.

My pet project is an 82% F4U Corsair replica I am building. I was also building a full scale Nakajima Ki-27 (Nate), but some idiot broke into the hangar to rob it and decided to burn it down on his way out. I hope to find him some day.

My Corsair has a web site if anyone wants to visit. (Nothing is for sale on my site)

The Corsair82 - F4U-1A Corsair Homebuilt Aircraft Kit


----------



## Wildcat (Jan 12, 2009)

welcome aboard! Shame about your Ki-27, that would have been awesome to see in the air!


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jan 13, 2009)

Glad to have you aboard; you should like it here, there are a couple of die-hard Corsair fans here, with good reason.


----------



## Heinz (Jan 13, 2009)

Welcome mate!

Sorry to hear about your Ki-27!


----------



## Geedee (Jan 13, 2009)

Hi Tony

Glad you joined us !. Welcome aboard.


----------



## rochie (Jan 13, 2009)

hello and welcome mate


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 13, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## Burmese Bandit (Jan 13, 2009)

Welcome O pilot IRL!!!

As for the @sshole who burned down your Kate...as a Buddhist and therefore a believer in reincarnation, I hope in his next life he becomes a pilot who gets a flameout on every takeoff!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Jan 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!

Thanks for sharing your link about the Corsair.


----------



## ToughOmbre (Jan 13, 2009)

Welcome to the forum.

TO


----------



## beaupower32 (Jan 13, 2009)

Welcome to the site. U will find much usefull info here. Sorry for the Ki-27 that got flammed. Hope the SOB gets what comes to him. Good luck on the corsair!


----------



## Corsair82pilot (Jan 13, 2009)

Burmese Bandit said:


> Welcome O pilot IRL!!!
> 
> As for the @sshole who burned down your Kate...as a Buddhist and therefore a believer in reincarnation, I hope in his next life he becomes a pilot who gets a flameout on every takeoff!




I hope he gets to his next life soon!


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 13, 2009)

Welcome to the site! Sorry to hear about your Kate. 




Burmese Bandit said:


> Welcome O pilot IRL!!!
> 
> As for the @sshole who burned down your Kate...as a Buddhist and therefore a believer in reincarnation, I hope in his next life he becomes a pilot who gets a flameout on every takeoff!



I'd hate to see that jacka$$ destroy another plane, even if it took him with it! Maybe something could be dropped on him from high altitude! 

How did the F-4 fly in your opinion?


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 13, 2009)

An F-4 driver - outstanding! I've got a few hours in em, riding crash dummy in the back.

Welcome!


----------



## Airframes (Jan 13, 2009)

Hello and a warm welcome from England. Really sorry to hear about your 'Kate', let's hope the f***wit ignites himself the next time he tries something like that! And, Oh boy! The F4! Love to hear some more about flying those monsters - very nearly got a back-seat ride (crash dummy, as Joe described it so nicely!) in a RAF FGR2. Did all the tests, training, including decompression, ejection etc, then at the last minute, the MoD put a block on it! Oh well! At least I got to 'fly' the simulator!
Terry.


----------



## Corsair82pilot (Jan 14, 2009)

Geedee said:


> Hi Tony
> 
> Glad you joined us !. Welcome aboard.



Hey Gary,
Thanks for the invite!


----------



## Corsair82pilot (Jan 14, 2009)

Messy1 said:


> How did the F-4 fly in your opinion?



It was a rocket ship. A scary aircraft at first, but then we agreed not to kill each other. It took over 200 hours to get to the point where I was comfortable in it. Not complacent.
Turning was more like changing trajectory. You had to roll then pull the stick to get the nose to track. Once you figured it out, it was fun to fly.


----------



## MikeGazdik (Jan 14, 2009)

Hmmm. An F4U and an F-4, like those crooked wings do ya!

When I was in Germany in the 80's, I think it was the Germans that were flying them around at the time. They were crazy! I think they used the base I was on for mock attacks. They would come screaming by low level, which as you know was very loud! One I will never forget, I know he almost bought the farm. He came in down a small mountain, then had to climb up to go over our base, which was on a hilltop. He barely made it, he turned the plane knife edge and went between a 35ft tall tower and some trees. Likely only 75 ft between the trees and the tower. From my vantage point I could only see his fuselage and the wing pointing to the sky! It was awesome!


----------



## Messy1 (Jan 14, 2009)

I have heard and read through books and TV that they could be a handful. Thanks, love to hear more.


----------



## Corsair82pilot (Jan 14, 2009)

MikeGazdik said:


> Hmmm. An F4U and an F-4, like those crooked wings do ya!



I never thought of it that way! Maybe I bumped my head against the canopy too many times!


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jan 14, 2009)

Two "dumb" questions: where were you based, and which model of the -4 did you fly? I'm more of a "modern" aircraft guru, so I'm curious.


----------



## Corsair82pilot (Jan 14, 2009)

SoD Stitch said:


> Two "dumb" questions: where were you based, and which model of the -4 did you fly? I'm more of a "modern" aircraft guru, so I'm curious.


I flew F4-Es and Ds. The E had the internal gun in the nose. I was based at George AFB, CA; Keflavic, Iceland; Bardufoss, Norway; Taegu, South Korea; Andrews AFB, MD, DC Air National Guard at Andrews.
Me on an E circa 1985. Ignore the salute!


----------



## Thorlifter (Jan 14, 2009)

Welcome to the site


----------



## TheMustangRider (Jan 15, 2009)

Welcome to the site Corsair82pilot and thank you for your military service.


----------



## Corsair82pilot (Jan 15, 2009)

TheMustangRider said:


> Welcome to the site Corsair82pilot and thank you for your military service.



Thank you for your appreciation of our people in uniform.


----------



## SoD Stitch (Jan 15, 2009)

Corsair82pilot said:


> I flew F4-Es and Ds. The E had the internal gun in the nose. I was based at George AFB, CA; Keflavic, Iceland; Bardufoss, Norway; Taegu, South Korea; Andrews AFB, MD, DC Air National Guard at Andrews.
> Me on an E circa 1985. Ignore the salute!
> 
> View attachment 80860



Nice pic! That looks like an "E" with the Euro I wraparound. I can't read the tail code; where was that one taken? And, did you ever get to intercept any Bears out of IS?


----------



## davparlr (Jan 15, 2009)

How long were you in the F-4. They were starting to phase them out in 85 weren't they? Keflavic! Is that base ever above minimums? My mind imprint of Keflavic is a rock at minimums. Where did you go to UPT?

Welcome aboard. It will be nice to have an F-4 jock to provide an input.


----------



## Corsair82pilot (Jan 16, 2009)

SoD Stitch said:


> Nice pic! That looks like an "E" with the Euro I wraparound. I can't read the tail code; where was that one taken? And, did you ever get to intercept any Bears out of IS?



That is an E at George AFB in Victorville, CA. It's not there any more, I understand. I flew formation with a Bear or two. Also out of Norway.


----------



## Corsair82pilot (Jan 16, 2009)

davparlr said:


> How long were you in the F-4. They were starting to phase them out in 85 weren't they? Keflavic! Is that base ever above minimums? My mind imprint of Keflavic is a rock at minimums. Where did you go to UPT?



I went to UPT at Reese AFB in Lubbock, TX. I flew F4s until '87 on active duty, then in the ANG until late '90. That's about the time they all went away, except some recon birds.
I saw the sun In Kef a few times. Actually, the weather wasn't too bad, most of the time. I have never seen such low barometric pressure as I saw there.


----------



## Njaco (Jan 17, 2009)

That has got to be my favorite jet. Beautiful machine. Welcome to the forum!


----------

